

BackType (YC S08) is hiring product designers, engineers and interns - omakase
http://backtype.com/jobs

======
hiraki9
The job descriptions are wonderfully enticing and precise. It's like the
writer peered straight into my geeky soul.

------
elbenshira
BackType, what is the time frame for the internship position?

~~~
omakase
We're very flexible — it could be a standard school term, the summer break, or
start tomorrow and last into the spring. Shoot me an email
mm[at]backtype[dot]com if you have any more specific questions.

